# NRA Membership???



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

I was just snooping over at "Angler Pal" and saw that some guy has a post up stating NRA membership should be mandatory in order to belong to the outdoor organizations (and there should be a discount to membership to these places if you are a member of the NRA).

I thought this sounded like a good idea as far as discounts go, but I do not think it should be mandatory.

It got me thinking and I wondered how many here are NRA members? I have been throughout my hunting career and feel anyone who owns guns and wants to keep it that way has to be!

It seems like many "Sportsman" have a hard time seeing eye to eye on many issues. I believe it is paramount that we ALL stick together on this one!

What do you think guys???

Dr. Bob


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I think the NRA is definitely an important organization, but to make it mandatory? That's just absurd. Everyone has their right in america to do what they want. I have never owned a handgun, yet I don't want to see restrictions placed on them because it will only increase the chance that I will face restrictions in the future on guns I do own. However, I understand not everyone feels this way. You'd be suprised by how many hunters could care less to see handguns banned. Even though I don't agree with them they have a right to their opinion and no one should ever be forced to join a group. Plus, what would people then think of the NRA? They would lose a lot of respect if half of their members were there just because it was mandatory. They're a lobbying group, and lobbying groups do what their members want. Let people join the NRA because they agree with their stance and want to preserve their rights, not because they are forced to.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm currently a member of NRA. I was a member when I was younger, quit for a few years when NRA was taking such a strong stance against limits on assault weapons, and then I re-joined a couple of years ago. I re-joined NRA basically because I thought that they were the best equipped to defend my rights to own a firearm as a hunter. However, as with most organizations, I don't agree with all their views.

The one thing that really ticks me off about the NRA is their constant requests for money. I get a phone call every few weeks asking for more money to address another crisis of some sort. I have paid my membership, and I don't agree with constantly approaching members for more money. If they need more money to operate, they should raise their membership dues. However, if they raised their dues, they'd have fewer members, and the power of all lobbying organizations lies in being able to tell people in Congress that they represent a certain number of people.

Should there be mandatory NRA membership? Hell no! I was up near Washburn last fall goose hunting, and a landowner would only give me access to hunt his property if I proved I was a NRA member. I showed him my card, and he gave me access. However, the more I thought about it afterwards, I should have told him that it was none of his business, shook his hand, and wished him a nice day.


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

BigDaddy -

I agree with you 100%. The NRA is a pain alot of times but I feel they do the most to protect my rights as a gun owner and a sportsman.

I wish they would lay off a little on the fund raising though!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have to agree that the NRA should be supported, but at everyone's own decision.

The funniest part is I've seen the signs north of Washburn that have the "NRA only" access. I'm assuming it's something that the landowner deeply believed in, and felt everyone else should feel the same. Of course, that's only an assumption.

His fields were only a few miles away from where I worked, so I'd seen his land daily in the fall....and believe me when the NRA membership was worth hunting his fields! k:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I used to belong to the NRA.I consider myself a moderate.And their positions on banning things like assult weapons,saturday night specials,and bullets that pierce police vests were just too far to the right for me.Being a teacher for the past 28 years puts me in a position like other teachers...afraid some kid might do as they have in other places.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

I am moderate in the guns I personally own, but still believe in the law abiding citizens right to an assult weapon or 13 round automatic pistol if they so want. You have to understand the antis, and they are growing by leaps and bounds, are very sly. They have classified your beautiful Remington 1100 or my vintage Ruger 10/22 as an assult weapon so be carefull when you say it doesn't matter to you if assult weapons are banned. There are all kind of ammendents being drafted and attemped to be attached to the so called "terrorism legislation" that will be working it's way thru congress in the next. Read the posts on whats happened in Canada and be vigilent. I have been an NRA member for over 40 years. Its a cheap investment to make sure I can easly purchase and hunt with the gun of my choice. Ken W If you expect to protect your hunting heritage you need the NRA. I'll pay your first years dues. As a staff person you should easily be able to get hold of me to collect

[ This Message was edited by: zogman on 2002-03-21 18:16 ]


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I've seriously considered joining again after what has happened in Canada.You don't have to pay my dues.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Ken

They lost me for awhile too. I do get sick of all the mail from them. But I guess they have to be as extreme to the right, as the anti's are to the left. Next if you don't have gun safety you won't get to hunt ??? :grin: Us old farts will just have to buy or lease all the good stuff for ourselves ??? :wink:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Just thought it's been so loveie :beer: on all the the threads thought I'd bring this golden oldie back. *Before you all rush out and buy all your hunting licenses make sure your NRA membership is current if not you are nothing more than hypocritical!!!!!!!!!!! Think about it I'll be gone till late sunday.
PS Do you need the money Ken W? More than willing to help you out.
Fetch, you won't be killing ducks if they (the libs) take your good old 1100 :sniper: *


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I'm a life member of the NRA. I think that anyone who owns a gun, for whatever reason, SHOULD be a member of the NRA. The NRA is the most effective organization at countering the anti's from NBC to the NEA. I have no problem with private organizations requiring NRA membership as a pre-requisite for membership. If private landowners require NRA status to hunt their land, that's cool too. Have to draw the line at requiring NRA memberhip for access to public organizations such as public/state gun ranges, state hunting licenses, etc. That would be un-American. As a side note, NRA membership got me and my buddy out of a ticket one day. After pulling my boat out of boat ramp at a public area in Missouri, I went the wrong way down a one way road. A state agent pulled me over and read me the riot act. He checked us thorougly and the only thing he discovered was my buddy had signed his Federal stamp on the margin instead of across the face. He was about ready to write us both tickets when he noticed my NRA life membership card. Because of that, he let us off with a warning.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Will wonders never cease? I'm going 100% with the zogman on this. I will go a little further and tell you young men and women if you do not join the NRA you will not be hunting when you are my age . They are the only people who fight for your gun rights. I was looking at waterfowler.com and found some very disturbing comments. Field Editor Steve Hanson -Since 9-11 people are willing to give up freedom to feel safer . Here is another statement from Hansen I think if anything some further restrictions on handguns should be looked at. How about his buddy charles lehman - Steve I agree with the hand gun thing.
These people are supporting gun control . there is no doubt about it. Good Luck and join the NRA


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Always contrary, I'll post a different view: The NRA is NOT the most effect RKBA group. They are a money making enterprise unto themselves, just like the million mom march was a $million scam on the left wing saps. The NRA is most interested in collecting $$, and they just happen to use a very good cause for that purpose. Perhaps it wasn't always like that, but there seems to be a lot of people who have let their memberships lapse.... Why? 
Also, the NRA has always been too willing to compromise. They are so big they are always in someones sights - always playing defense. GOA is billed as the "no compromise" lobby for a reason.

While support for any RKBA organization is fine, our best efforts are to educate the people around us, to convince them that guns aren't evil, and that goofy gun laws will do nothing positive. We must always represent gun owners (and hunters) in the most upstanding way. Think of it as a religion, and you are out spreading the gospel. Take someone shooting. When everyone is assimilated, there will be no oopposition (think "Borg" from ST-NG)

Moreover, we should be educated ourselves. For instance, semi-auto sporters (AR-15, AK, 10-22, etc) are NOT assault weapons. They are missing the essential features of burst and FA. If we repeat that anti-gun rubbish, of course we are losing the battle. If we let the anti-gun folks set the terms and the rules, we'll always lose.

Or, I could be wrong...
M.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

MRN:

Ditto. I used to belong to the NRA but I find it hard to believe that the public needs to have assault weapons in their posession. I dropped the memebership, and I know that they are fighting for gun rights, due to the excessive $$$ they were always calling about and the lack of compromise they seemed to have in the debates.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

MRN
:withstupid: Sorry, what does RKBA and GOA stand for ??? Also what is the the most effective gun lobby??? Regarding cost It costs more to take my bride out in the good old Grand Cities for one night than a years dues to the NRA. It also costs more in gas to cross ND in your SUV than one years membership. Your excuses are feeble to say the least :bop: About the gospel thing I think Billy Graham has been more effective than us as individuals. Same can be said about the NRA we as individuals will never come close to the contacts they have made and continue to make on our behalf :strapped: So come'on boys pony up join the NRA :sniper: [/b]


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Zogman,

As the strong supporter you are, it is surprising (feeble??) that you aren't familiar with more RKBA (right to keep and bear arms) organizations such as the GOA (Gun owners of America). How about JPFO? (here's a link: http://www.jpfo.org/ - they are an erudite group - few hillbillies and hicks there.) Checkout some of their links for other orgs: http://www.jpfo.org/links.htm There are many many more RKBA groups not listed - try http://www.RKBA.com. Did Billy Graham teach anyone to shoot? Convert a non-believer into a RKBA advocate? Doubt it.

NealKnox is a well known critic of the NRA - http://www.nealknox.com/. Check out his NRA update if want to learn more about the NRA.

FH:
I am pretty sure you misunderstood my intent - "the assault weapon ban" did not ban assault weapons - they were prohibited by the NFA long ago. Of course, the public can still get them with a Class 3 permit and a lot of cash for a RR or a RDIAS. Instead, "the ban" got rid of cosmetic features of semi-auto sporter rifles. Big deal, made everyone safe - NOT. My point is that gun owners should, first and foremost, be educated about the issues themsleves. Why shouldn't the public have AR-15's (the most evil of the so called "assault weapon" sporters)? You can plink at 25 yds with a .22LR, someone with a .223 can plink at 300 yds. The later is no more evil than the former.

Give your $$ to whomever you wish, but the first step is to understand the issue and the organizations.

M.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

MRN
Thanks, the Neal Knox site is very interesting


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Old Hunter,

Steve Hansen from W.com was Full Force Five here.


----------



## Bronco (Aug 12, 2002)

Like several on this site, I was a member of the NRA for about 8 years, but dropped because of the constant fund raising calls/letters and some of their radical views. However, I have grown older and have a better understanding of the opposition and why the NRA must stand firm. I guess if you have radicals on both sides-maybe things will settle in the middle somewhere?

However, I am concerned with gun ownership and will probably re-join before most of you read this. My concern is with younger folks. I am in my mid-thirties and have probably 20-25 male friends who I would consider good friends and occassionally have a beer with. These are fellows that 20 years ago would have been hunters & gun owners! Of those only 2-3 hunt or own guns. Most seem to say they could care less if they took our guns from us and if we need meat go to the store! To me this attitude is frightning and it is right here in Bismarck! Several used to hunt, but got tired of the hassles and called er quits. They would rather sit in the bar and play pool and darts.

It makes me wonder where hunting will be in 20 years? In addition, the out-of-state radical organizations are already here! Does anyone remember the PETA group that wants fishing banned in all ND State Parks? When the radicals are done banning smoking, drinking, fishing and hunting they will come door to door for the guns and that is when things will get messy!

I wish someone could come up with a plan to unite sportsman & landowners, because when the "nuts" sense a rift between the landowners & sportsman, the radicals will plug themselves right into the middle and everyone who enjoys the outdoors will lose! Even farmers, when PETA and the radicals finish with sportsman you can bet who will be next on their list! Good Old Farmers! Probably demanding air conditioned barns for the livestock :lol: Tell then, I guess all I can do is re-up my membership


----------



## Dr. Bob (Mar 3, 2002)

GOOD POST Bronco


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Wow, Chris, you outed FFF. - did you punt him off too?

yes bronco, many of my compadres know nothing of guns or hunting or the outdoors (other than a golf course). I really think many are scared to be out all alone, where it's quiet, with only the boogymen hiding beind trees.

I am optimistic about the new generations. The young guys coming out of college are setting up hunting/outdoor web sites.....


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Couple observations:

1. I'm sure the anti-gun nuts love it when a bunch of gun owners start arguing amongst themselves.

2. I would much rather get shot by an AR-15 "assault" rifle than a 7mm bolt action hunting rifle.

3. Sending $35 to a PAC such as the NRA each year has a much greater impact on protecting gun rights then convincing 35 of your non-gun owning friends that guns aren't the root of all evil. Think about it--of those 35 maybe half will vote (far lower percentage if they are under age 50). Of those who do vote, it's not likely that any will consider the candidates position on guns when they cast their vote. It's very unlikely that even 1 of them would be willing to write their reps about gun laws. Let's face it, money funneled through PACs has a HUGE impact on the laws of this country.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Quack,

A giant AMEN :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good posts both Bronco and Quack. I'm not very optimistic for the future either. Most of my closest hunting buddies seem to care less about the NRA. I don't think they really know what's going on behind close doors, and how fragile our hunting really is.

And yes, MRN...I gave FFF the boot. There's only so many insults and profanity I can take via email from an individual. If he despised me and this site so much, I felt why should he be here in the first place? I put too much time in the site to take garbage like that.


----------

